# Need egyptian mummy music



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

This year's theme is along the lines of "Tomb of the Mummy," and I need ideas for soundtracks. I bought the movie soundtrack for the Mummy Returns. I haven't played that lately, but often movie sountracks have long periods of soft or no music, or instrumentals that are fine for a movie, but not quite right for a haunt.

I downloaded a bunch of tracks from the Tombraider Anniversary game. Some might be okay. I downloaded a few tracks from Amazon from The Scarab-Secrets of The Past and Future album that are quite nice. Also, I liked and downloaded Rise of Anubis by Gale. These are nice for a start. I may need to add some sound effects like moaning, grinding stone, wind, and chanting.

If I search Amazon for egyptian music, most of the stuff is just happy or thought provoking, not creepy.

I also like part of Pax Deorum by Enya.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tricky. I'm not much of a soundtrack collector, so can't help you there. I like "Nomadic Impressions" by Open Canvas. Here's a link, it's got some samples. It's kind of an ethno-ambient middle-eastern CD ... none of the music is particularly beat-y or happy. "Indumani" (also by Open Canvas) is not as dark as "Nomadic Impressions". But neither is probably as spooky as what you want. I'll keep looking.


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

I know it sounds hokey, but you've just gotta' include Steve Martin's classic "King Tut."

Seriously, how about the soundtracks from the Stargate movies and series? Not the main theme (to generic), but some of the deeper more ambient stuff. Also, the Conan soundtracks have interesting tracks deeper in.

audiolicense.net has a lot of good tracks, including orchestrals and ambients with different regional flavors, that can be ripped easily with RealPlayer.

P.S. EDIT - Nile, a death-metal band with a distinctively Egyptian Mythos angle, always includes some interim tracks with very dark egyptian-style invocation chants (in-between the regular balls-out metal songs). The album "Amongst the Tombs of Nephren-Ka" comes to mind... it also includes their own synthy/mid-eastern remake of "Mars, God Of War" as a song intro...


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

The Soundtrack to "Eternal Darkness - Sanity's Requiem" has several good parts like that.


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

DooBeeDooBeeDoo said:


> I know it sounds hokey, but you've just gotta' include Steve Martin's classic "King Tut."


Yeah, I ran across this the other day on Amazon and was wondering what it was.



> Nile, a death-metal band with a distinctively Egyptian Mythos angle, always includes some interim tracks with very dark egyptian-style invocation chants (in-between the regular balls-out metal songs). The album "Amongst the Tombs of Nephren-Ka" comes to mind... it also includes their own synthy/mid-eastern remake of "Mars, God Of War" as a song intro...


Thanks! Nile has some potential. "Die Rache Krieg Lied Der Assyriche" is pretty good. Actually the album is "Amongst the Catacombs of Nephren-Ka"
On their Ithyphallic album, they have a track with an incrediblly long name, "Papyrus Containing The Spell To Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks From He Who Is In The Water"


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

You're welcome. I own "Nephren-Ka," but I haven't bought the full versions of their other albums.

Have you looked into audiolicense.net yet? I've found a lot of stuff there (full 2-3 min. tracks) that you might find interesting, including some really stringy, dischordant base-tracks that may fit well.


----------

